
Show HN: Yet another JS/CSS asset manager for Node.js - bbrennan
https://github.com/bobby-brennan/bb-asset-manager
======
plugnburn
I thought yet another JS/CSS asset manager for Node.js already existed, and it
was called Grunt. Then Gulp. Then Brunch. And still not enough...

Just kidding, nice small project. I'll stick to Grunt though.

